# Router Base CRB7 in the latest shop notes



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone own this base it looks like it would be nice to have?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Trend CRB and the M-Power copy CRB7MK3 work well for cutting small circles with your router. I am not so sure about the other functions. Harry's home made version of the CRB has served him well for many years.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

It also comes with the mortising pins.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, I am not knocking either of these jigs. I do not recall anyone asking about them for quite some time. Everyone works differently with their routers. Are you considering getting one of these jigs? If you do please write a review of it.


----------

